# PTSB Regular Saver Account - 4%



## Starting Out (31 Dec 2009)

Hi All,

Does anyone know how consistently the PTSB rate has been completitive over the years the account has been in operation? 

The competitive regular savers out there (ANGLO / EBS) each have expiry periods of 12 months and am wondering how consistently competitive the PTSB rate has held in case it's worth putting money there which does not have the 12 month restrictions in place. 

Thanks,
Starting Out


----------



## Lightning (31 Dec 2009)

Anglo do not have any regular saver product that is open to new customers. 

The PTSB Regular Saver product has been moderately competitive for a few years now. PTSB have said that some savings rates will decline in January 2010.


----------

